
Why does HTML think “chucknorris” is a color? - emadehsan
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8318911/why-does-html-think-chucknorris-is-a-color
======
aabbcc1241
> A hidden opportunity for semantics?

Unfortunately this hack only works as attribute bgcolor on some tags, not all
tags, and it doesn't work in css

